# Windows in scrathbiult buildings



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

I was reviewing the very fine scratch built buildings you guys make, paying attention to the windows. I see the windows are just open to the inside of the building. Does anyone just use solid windows that don't show the inside? Or some other back drop behond the windows?

Thanks, Bob


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Bob, 

Are you not wanting to actually see thru your windows? If so, just put a piece of black construction paper on the insides of them to hide the interior. 

Chris


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

The front wall on this structure is solid clear acrylic (plexi) to which the windows, trim and siding are glued on leaving clear areas as "window glass". This provides a solid, seamless and very weatherproof facade.


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

I would cut up an old CD case and glue it on the inside of the window. Plexi glass can also be used but the way I look at it why spend money on it if you can do it for free.. 

CD cases are made of acrylic and easy to cut with a dremel tool. I have used it for windows in my Locomotives and buildings for my N scale layout in the past.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Bob
In rooms that are not finished and where you want lights to shine for nights but you don't want to see in, frost them, a friend of mine uses the frost in an aresol spray that used for Christmas. It keeps the light visable but you can't see unfinished rooms. I do something that most people can't do, I have a laser machine, and I like to do venition blinds. I like to make them uneven which most of them are never even.
Dennis


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

i sometimes put some cardboard about an inch behind a window,with some picture on it. (from comics, or any other source)


----------



## monsterhunter (May 25, 2008)

Another easy way to frost your windows is to simply sand the inside of them with fine sand paper.  Experiment with 220-1500 grit.
Dan


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks a lot guys. So many options. I like the venetian blinds idea. As well as Korm's idea using a false scene inside. I have a sheet of Lexan leftover from a window replacement in the shop. Lexan is the next best thing to real glass. This shop window is going on 6 years and no fading. It gets full southern Nevada thermo-nuclear blast every summer.


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a bunch of pictures of people I've operated with over the years. I printed them out to scale and stuck them behind the windows.










It brings a smile to my face each time I look at them.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

There's always the lazy man's approach... aluminum furnace tape - you don't even have to cut an opening that way. Sounds weird, actually works a treat (your brain 'sees' what it expects to see)...often all you usually see with real windows during the day is just reflection anyhow.


----------

